# 22 +



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف فكرة الموضوع تنفع ولا لا فى منتدى الكنيسه
بس لو ينفع يبقى فى موضوع لمن هما فوق 22 سنه ياريت الاداره تعرفنى 

بالنسبه للاعضاء لو حد موافق انه يبقى فى موضوع لمن هما فوق 22 سنه يقيمنى  او يعمل مشاركه بكلمة موافق اى حاجه مش هتفرق معايا خاااااااااااالص
منتظر تفاعلكم


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

تنبيه هام جدا
لو شاركت فى الاستطلاع اسمك هيظهر 
لو مش عاوز اسمك يظهر ، متشاركش فى الاستطلاع ولا فى الموضوع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اوااااااااافق​*


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

ايه نوعيه المواضيع اللى عاوز تناقشها تحديدا ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

هو انا موافقة رغم انى مش فاهمه , يعنى هنعمل ايه فى الموضوع ده ؟
هنجوز الناس ديه لبعض يعنى مشروع خاطبة ؟ :new6:
ولا هيبقا فيه كلام قليل الادب ولا ايه ؟ :fun_lol: بس اللى انا اعرفه ان قلة الادب بتبتدى من سن 18 , احنا كده نبقا متأخرين اوى :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*رغم انى عجزت وعديت السن ده 
بس وماله موافقة ههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع هيبقى فيه قلة ادب وسفاله اخر حاجه بس كله بما يرضى الله ولو حد لاقى حاجه متليقش بينا كاولاد الملك يقدر يشتكينى لروك  :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

طيب كويس طمنتنى , كده يبقا موافقة بالاجماع والاغلبية :new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اممم اقوالك حاجة يامينا
انا مش موافقة
وماتزعلش منى
اصل فى بنات او صبيان صغريين فى السن
هيقتلهم الفضول يدخلوه يشوفوا المواضيع دى
وهيبقى ذنبهم فى رقبتك بقى على فكرة :new6:
وانا اولهم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اممم اقوالك حاجة يامينا
> انا مش موافقة
> وماتزعلش منى
> اصل فى بنات او صبيان صغريين فى السن
> ...


خدى الباب فى ايدك وانتى خارجة هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> خدى الباب فى ايدك وانتى خارجة هههههه



*لا ماهو انا اكيد من الناس اللى هيقتلهم الفضول
وهقعد مفروسة لو مش دخلت اشوف انتوا بتتكلموا فى اية ؟ :new6:
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا ماهو انا اكيد من الناس اللى هيقتلهم الفضول
> وهقعد مفروسة لو مش دخلت اشوف انتوا بتتكلموا فى اية ؟ :new6:
> *​


يبقى تتحملى مسئوليه دخولك طالما مصرة تدخلى مكان لا يناسب عمرك 
ايه الكلام الكبير ده :new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اممم اقوالك حاجة يامينا
> انا مش موافقة
> وماتزعلش منى
> اصل فى بنات او صبيان صغريين فى السن
> ...




مممممممممممم ، مش عارف انا من حقى اسال ولا لا لو من حقى هستنى الاجابه لو مش من حقى اعتبرينى مسالتش 
اوك ؟







السوال حضرتك عندك كام سنه ؟




--------------


فى مشكله هنا 
محتاجين تدخل روك شخصياً بعد ما اقول حل المشكله من وجهة نظرى حد من اللى موافق ع الفكر  هيتبرع وياخد مشاركتى يبعتها لروك ع بروفيله بس بعد ما نجمع كمية ناس نقدر نعمل بيها ثوره ع روك وابقى انا الزعيم  :new6:
بس ازاى هبقى الزعيم وانا البابا مش عارف 
بصراحه الزعيم والبابا دونت ميكس ع راى مرسى :new6:

---
الحل من وجهة نظرى
روك هيعملنا قسم اللى يقدر يشوف القسم ده من هم فوق 22 سنه
وطبعا العضو بيحدد تاريخ ميلاده بأيده ,والقسم اسمه 22+
يبقى كده خلينا اللى عاوز القسم هو اللى يدخله برجله وطالما دخله برجله يبقى موافق ع اللى احنا هنقوله ولو هو شايف اى حاجه مينفعش تتقال يقدر يشتكينا لروك وروك طبعا يقدر يحذف اى موضوع جوه القسم ويقدر يحذف القسم ويقدر يحذف البابا من ع المنتدى لو قالى جمله واحده بس
" انت غير مرغوب فيك " 
لو روك قالى الجمله دى انا هسيب المنتدى بدون اى مشكله :shutup22:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> يبقى تتحملى مسئوليه دخولك طالما مصرة تدخلى مكان لا يناسب عمرك
> ايه الكلام الكبير ده :new6:


*:fun_oops:
اوبس العنب
دا انا بتهزق:new6:
وبعدين خلاص بلاش تنزلوا المواضيع دى وانا مش هدخل
فكرة مش كدة :smil15:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مممممممممممم ، مش عارف انا من حقى اسال ولا لا لو من حقى هستنى الاجابه لو مش من حقى اعتبرينى مسالتش
> اوك ؟
> 
> 
> ...




*انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا :new6:
هكمل ال 19 فى شهر 10
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *:fun_oops:
> اوبس العنب
> دا انا بتهزق:new6:
> وبعدين خلاص بلاش تنزلوا المواضيع دى وانا مش هدخل
> ...


دى فكرة حلوة جدا 
احنا ننزل المواضيع 
وانتى متدخليش


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

لحد كده انا متفائل جدا
فى دم جديد ابتدى يسرى فى المنتدى
كمل يارب بحسب ارشادك لنا !


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

ايه ده ؟ يعنى هو الموضوع فعلا فيه قلة ادب ؟ :new6::new6: ده انا كنت بهزر لما قولت كده :fun_lol:
طيب بما انه قلة ادب بقا , يبقا لازم نمشى على السن القانونى وهو 18 سنة مش 22 , يعنى لازم نعملها صح , هههههههه 

لا بجد اشمعنا من سن 22 بالذات ؟


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مممممممممممم ، مش عارف انا من حقى اسال ولا لا لو من حقى هستنى الاجابه لو مش من حقى اعتبرينى مسالتش
> اوك ؟
> 
> 
> ...


كدة دخلنا فى الطمع 
انت ابدأ بموضوع واحد وربنا يستر ومنطردش كلنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*صلوا على النبى يا جماعة 
يت يا لارا اتهدى على حيلك 
انا هبقى اقولك فى السر على المواضيع ههههههه *
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> دى فكرة حلوة جدا
> احنا ننزل المواضيع
> وانتى متدخليش


*لا لازم ادخل خلاص اعمله المواضيع من سن 18 وانا ادخل وش :smil15:
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

دة مش بس دم جديد 
ده دم جديد وقطع غيار بنى ادمين هتطير وهتلاقى صوابع وايدين ورجلين ماليين علينا المواضيع والاقسام لو روك معجبوش اول موضوع ينزل ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صلوا على النبى يا جماعة
> يت يا لارا اتهدى على حيلك
> انا هبقى اقولك فى السر على المواضيع ههههههه *
> ​



*اية دا ؟
هو عشان انا صغيرة
مخرجنى من حسابتكم
دا ظلم والله :new6:
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:






مممممممممممم ، مش عارف انا من حقى اسال ولا لا لو من حقى هستنى الاجابه لو مش من حقى اعتبرينى مسالتش 
اوك ؟







السوال حضرتك عندك كام سنه ؟




--------------


فى مشكله هنا 
محتاجين تدخل روك شخصياً بعد ما اقول حل المشكله من وجهة نظرى حد من اللى موافق ع الفكر  هيتبرع وياخد مشاركتى يبعتها لروك ع بروفيله بس بعد ما نجمع كمية ناس نقدر نعمل بيها ثوره ع روك وابقى انا الزعيم  :new6:
بس ازاى هبقى الزعيم وانا البابا مش عارف 
بصراحه الزعيم والبابا دونت ميكس ع راى مرسى :new6:

---
الحل من وجهة نظرى
روك هيعملنا قسم اللى يقدر يشوف القسم ده من هم فوق 22 سنه
وطبعا العضو بيحدد تاريخ ميلاده بأيده ,والقسم اسمه 22+
يبقى كده خلينا اللى عاوز القسم هو اللى يدخله برجله وطالما دخله برجله يبقى موافق ع اللى احنا هنقوله ولو هو شايف اى حاجه مينفعش تتقال يقدر يشتكينا لروك وروك طبعا يقدر يحذف اى موضوع جوه القسم ويقدر يحذف القسم ويقدر يحذف البابا من ع المنتدى لو قالى جمله واحده بس
" انت غير مرغوب فيك " 
لو روك قالى الجمله دى انا هسيب المنتدى بدون اى مشكله :shutup22:

أنقر للتوسيع...


مينا حاسة اني توهت 

اولا ... لو انت هتتكلم ف مواضيع انت عارف انها ماتنفعش لأقل من 22 سنة 
يبقى واجب عليك ان انت تمنع اي حد اصغر من السن ده ان يدخل على المواضيع دي
و الا هنكون سبب عثرة 

تاني حاجة .... لو الموضوع اتساب للرغبة يبقى ليه اصلا يبقى ليه خصصناه بفوق ال 22 سنة 

و ثالثا كتيييييير اوووووي من اللي بيحددوا تاريخ ميلادهم 
بيكتبوه على اساس انهم عايزين يبانوا كبار او كدة 
يبقى بردو هيبقى فيه مشكلة 

انا بصراحة تهت شوية 
بس هي الفكرة جميلة يعني بتبقى في مشاكل جريئة شوية و ناس عايزة تفضفض او تسأل ف بتتكسف 
الموضوع ده هيدي جرأة شوية .........

محتاجة توضيح بسيط منك يا مينا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ يعنى هو الموضوع فعلا فيه قلة ادب ؟ :new6::new6: ده انا كنت بهزر لما قولت كده :fun_lol:
> طيب بما انه قلة ادب بقا , يبقا لازم نمشى على السن القانونى وهو 18 سنة مش 22 , يعنى لازم نعملها صح , هههههههه
> 
> لا بجد اشمعنا من سن 22 بالذات ؟




لو هعتبر نفسى باحث فى المجتمع العربى
المجتمع العربى فيه اطفال فعلاً وسنهم 18 سنه انما مشوفتش طفل سنه 22 سنه
فهمانى ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اية دا ؟
> هو عشان انا صغيرة
> مخرجنى من حسابتكم
> دا ظلم والله :new6:
> *​


*يابت هقولك هقولك 
بس تدفعى كام الاول :smil15:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت هقولك هقولك
> بس تدفعى كام الاول :smil15:
> *​


*لا يااختشى مش عاوزة اعرف الحاجات دى
انا كنت دخالة اقول رايى وخلويص
امشى زقى عجلك من هنا يارورو :new6:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لو هعتبر نفسى باحث فى المجتمع العربى
> المجتمع العربى فيه اطفال فعلاً وسنهم 18 سنه انما مشوفتش طفل سنه 22 سنه
> فهمانى ؟



ماشى وجهة نظر 
بس ده هيبقا قسم لوحده يعنى ؟ بس الفكرة ديه اتطرحت مرات زمان واترفضت على حسب ذاكرتى


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

فية فكرة فى المووضع دة
نعملة رسم دخول ونكسب بالعبط عشان الاقبال هيبقى هنا تاريخى ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> مينا حاسة اني توهت
> 
> ...




انتى وصلتى للى انا عاوزه 
انا عاوز اللى يدخل يبقى داخل باردته
مش داخل عشان يشتكى نوعية المواضيع دى وخلاص 
فهمانى ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا يااختشى مش عاوزة اعرف الحاجات دى
> انا كنت دخالة اقول رايى وخلويص
> امشى زقى عجلك من هنا يارورو :new6:
> *​


*حضرتك انا سنى قانونى ههههه 
زوقى عجلك انتى بلاش لعب عياااااا ل:smil15::smil15::smil15:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> فية فكرة فى المووضع دة
> نعملة رسم دخول ونكسب بالعبط عشان الاقبال هيبقى هنا تاريخى ههههههههههههه


*طول عمرك مستغل يا جرجس اعوذ بالله منك
هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> فية فكرة فى المووضع دة
> نعملة رسم دخول ونكسب بالعبط عشان الاقبال هيبقى هنا تاريخى ههههههههههههه


فعلاً الاقبال تاريخى انهرده يا فندم :new6:

بس رسم الدخول لمينا البابا بس

محدش هيشاركنى فى مكسب انا السبب فيه متفقين :smil15:

منورنى يا جرجس ووحشانى غلاستك :flowers:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انتى وصلتى للى انا عاوزه
> انا عاوز اللى يدخل يبقى داخل باردته
> مش داخل عشان يشتكى نوعية المواضيع دى وخلاص
> فهمانى ؟



*بس هقوالك وماتزعلش منى
بس انا بكلمك عادى يعنى عشان بعتبركم كلكم اخواتى هنا
ومحدش هيزعل من كلام التانى
فى بنات هنا بتسجل بتكتب سن اكبر من سنها وهى اصلا عندها 12 سنة
وولد يكتب سن اكبر من سنه وهو عنده 13 سنة على الاقل
واول مايشوف الموضوع دا يوهم نفسه انه اة انا كبير وهادخل اشوف المواضيع دى
بس لما يدخل على المواضيع
هتلاقى كل واحد دماغه اتفتحت وشاف حاجات وعرف حاجات المفروض اللى فى سنة
مايعرفهاش
عشان كدة بقوالك بلاش يامينا تكون سبب فى عثرة حد
لان انت متاكد وعارف ان ناس صغيرة فى السن هتتدخل وتشوف الكلام دا
طيب هتقوالى والكبار عادى 
هقوالك واية لازمة الكلام يابنى فى المواضيع دى 
ماكل واحد عارف اللى عارفاه وخلاص
اية لازمتها نقعد نفتح فى مواضيع زى دى
ونسال ونجاوب 
اية لازمتها ؟
ولا اى لازمة بس ممكن بس ناس تزعل منك بسبب المواضيع دى
اوعى تزعل من كلامى يامينا
انا بجد كأخويا الكبير اللى هيفاهمنى ويتجاوب معايا وبس
انا قولت رأيى الشخصى
بس ملهش لازمة فى منتدى دينى مسيحى نعمل مواضيع زى دى
لية اللى يدخل المنتدى
يقول شوفوا المسيحين عاملين قسم للكلام فى المواضيع دى
لية ؟
خلينا فى الدين والتاملات والارشادات الروحية 
والقصص والعبر والحاجات اللى بتعملنا دين
مش نخلى عيال سنهم صغير يتفتح عينهم على حاجات اكبر من سنهم يامينا
لو انت زعلت من كلامى قولى لو سمحتى انا مش عايز ردك فى التوبيك وانا هخرج 
بس انا عشمى فيك انك مش هتزعل
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فعلاً الاقبال تاريخى انهرده يا فندم :new6:
> 
> بس رسم الدخول لمينا البابا بس
> 
> ...


*طب مينفعش اشتغل سكرتيرة للموضوع 
انظم الدخول والخروج والمواعيد وانضف التوبيك ان الزم 
وتدينى مرتب البلد حالها واقف اليومين دول ومفيش شغل هههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس هقوالك وماتزعلش منى
> بس انا بكلمك عادى يعنى عشان بعتبركم كلكم اخواتى هنا
> ومحدش هيزعل من كلام التانى
> فى بنات هنا بتسجل بتكتب سن اكبر من سنها وهى اصلا عندها 12 سنة
> ...



مين قال انى هزعل بالعكس انتى ناضجه جدا وبتعرفى تناقشى عشان كده هتناقش معاكى لحد ما حد فين يقنع التانى موافقه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مين قال انى هزعل بالعكس انتى ناضجه جدا وبتعرفى تناقشى عشان كده هتناقش معاكى لحد ما حد فين يقنع التانى موافقه ؟



*موافقة 
هسالك اول سؤال
انت شايف اية الفايدة من المواضيع دى ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حضرتك انا سنى قانونى ههههه
> زوقى عجلك انتى بلاش لعب عياااااا ل:smil15::smil15::smil15:
> *​



*ياسلام
الحال اتحول ياعيال :new6:
رورو بقت هى اللى بتطردنى
ياحلاوة :t19:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *موافقة
> هسالك اول سؤال
> انت شايف اية الفايدة من المواضيع دى ؟*​



لا نتفق الاول 
انا البابا والبابا لازم يسال الاول :new6:
عموما هجاوب وهستنى اجابه ع سوالى

-الفايده لمن هم فوق 22 سنه فايده رائعه جدا
-الفايده للى عاوز يستفيد فايده رائعه جدا جدا جدا
اى موضوع انا هنزله لو محدش هيستفيد منه مش هنزله خليكى واثقه فى ده
وهدف اى موضوع الاستفاده ع فكره


سوالى ليكى لو عملنا القسم لمن هم فوق 18 سنه هتدخلى القسم ده ولا لا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا نتفق الاول
> انا البابا والبابا لازم يسال الاول :new6:
> عموما هجاوب وهستنى اجابه ع سوالى
> 
> ...






*يانهار اسوح
ومطين بطين :new6:
مين الفايدة يارجالة فهمونى
عشان الجواز يعنى ؟
ماشى اها وبعدين
كل واحد يدخل يسال والتانى يجاوب
واحيانا ناس تتدخل تتعمق اوى فى الكلام
وساعتها محدش يقدر يقول انتوا بتتعمقكوا فى الكلام لية ؟
ماهى زاطت بقى :new6:
ثانيا
هو انا فى سنى دا اكيد مش حابة اعرف الكلام دا
مش عاوزة اعرف حاجت مش لازم اعرفها
لانى لو المفروض اعرفها كنت عرفتها من زمان يعنى
ماكنتش ماما لما يجى مشهد ولا حاجة
تقوالى امشى يابت غيرى 
^_^
دا لو انا المفروض اعرف 
دى وجهة نظرى كأنسانة تعيش وتتعايش :new6:
سؤالى بقى

تفتكر فى ناس هتزعل منك بسبب الموضوع دا و لالالا وهل انت هتعمل عثرة لبعض الاشخاص و لالالا ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

رأيى الشخصى وطبعا محدش ملزم يقتنع بيه 
احنا بنعمل big deal من حاجات ابسط مما الناس بتصورها وده اللى بيخلق تابوهات , والحقيقة ان مفيش تابوهات فعليه على ارض الواقع كل الناس بكل الاعمار بتتكلم دلوقتى فى كل حاجة و اى حاجة , كله بيتكلم واوقات بيعمل ورا الابواب , المهم محدش يشوفه 
المشكلة بقا ان الشباب الصغير ده بيضيع بسبب التعتيم اللى ملوش لازمة ده , لانه بياخد معلومات غلط , وفى نفس الوقت نفسيا كل ما بتخبى على حاجة , الفضول والاقبال عليها بيزيد اكتر واكتر 
رأيى افتحو المواضيع ديه لكل عمر على حسب استيعابه وطاقته النفسية اللى حددها بالفعل علماء النفس 
كل ما بنقلل من الذعر والتابوهات وكل ما بتزيد المعرفة العلمية الصح  كل ما بيقل الضرر على ارض الواقع


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يانهار اسوح
> ومطين بطين :new6:
> مين الفايدة يارجالة فهمونى
> عشان الجواز يعنى ؟
> ...



اللى هيزعل منى عشان مجرد فكره لم ترقى لمرحلة التنفيذ مش عاوز اعرفه تانى 

لو الفكره اتنفذت بالطريقه اللى قولت عليه مش هسبب عثره لحد ويسوع المسيح الذى اؤمن به حق الايمان مش هيحاسبنى ع اى عثره لاى حد
لان كل اللى داخل داخل بمزاجه فانا مالى ومال مزاجه
داخل بمزاجه هو اللى هيتحاسب مش انا
لو فكر فى الموضوع بطريقه غير الطريقه المطروح بيها يبقى هو شمال مالى انا بقى وماله هشيل زنبه ليه ؟
ده حتى ربنا عادل !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اللى هيزعل منى عشان مجرد فكره لم ترقى لمرحلة التنفيذ مش عاوز اعرفه تانى
> 
> لو الفكره اتنفذت بالطريقه اللى قولت عليه مش هسبب عثره لحد ويسوع المسيح الذى اؤمن به حق الايمان مش هيحاسبنى ع اى عثره لاى حد
> لان كل اللى داخل داخل بمزاجه فانا مالى ومال مزاجه
> ...


*بس بذمتك ودينك ياشيخ
مش انت عارف ان فى ناس هتتدخل تتعمق فى الكلام اوى
وتقول كلام جامد اوى
وملوش لازمة يبقى مفتحين على البحرى اوى كدة
بس انا متاكدة ان فى ناس هتفتح على البحرى :new6:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس بذمتك ودينك ياشيخ
> مش انت عارف ان فى ناس هتتدخل تتعمق فى الكلام اوى
> وتقول كلام جامد اوى
> وملوش لازمة يبقى مفتحين على البحرى اوى كدة
> ...



الكلام مش هيفتح ع البحرى خالص
اى حد بيشوف القسم ومعجبتوش مشاركه انا كتبتها مثلا يقدر يشتكينى لروك او لدونا نبيل او اى مراقب عام فى الوقت ده لان اكيد هيبقى فى مراقبين عاميين الفتره الجايه 
ع فكره ممكن اقول موضوع هنزله هناك اول ما القسم يتفتح
ومحدش خالص هيديق من كل اللى دخلو الموضوع
انامثلا شايف الجواز بيتبنى ع 4 اعمده

العمود الاول
الجنس
العمود التانى 
التافهم
العمود التالت 
الفلوس
العمود الرابع 
الصراحه المطلقه

لما اتجوز هديى كل عمود من العواميد دى حقه ولو اديت كل عمود حقه وانا ببنى البيت البيت هيطلع سليم
ده موضوع كنت هنزله فى القسم هناك
بس نزلته فى مشاركه هنا
لو اى حد يحب يرح يشتكيننى بسبب المشاركه دى روك رسايله مفتوحه ودونا نبيل رسايلها مفتوحه !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انت ممكن تنزل الموضوع بشكل جميل
بس الناس تفهمه بطريقة مش جميلة
يعنى الناس تسيب كل الاعمدة
وتمسك العمود الاول
اللى هو الجنس
طيب والباقى ؟
يقوالك استنى ياعم لما نرغى فى العمود الاول
^_^
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

بالراحه بس يا عم 
انت ليه واخد الموضوع قفش كدة 
العواميد بتاعتك ترتيبها غلط


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انت ممكن تنزل الموضوع بشكل جميل
> بس الناس تفهمه بطريقة مش جميلة
> يعنى الناس تسيب كل الاعمدة
> وتمسك العمود الاول
> ...




اساليه هو بقى انا مالى باللى هو عاوزه:smil15:
انتى تسالينى فى اللى انا عاوزه بس
متفقين ؟ :fun_lol:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*متقفين يافطوط ^_^
طيب بص انا تقريبا والله اعلم هقوم كمان خمسة فاارغى بليل
عشان اخويا شوية ويجبنى من شعرى عشان يقعد هو
^_^
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يا لارا يا حبيبتى انتى مكبرة الموضوع اوى 
انتى عارفة وكلنا عارفين ان دلوقتى الاولاد والبنات من سن صغير 
عارفين كل حاجة وبيسألوا فى كل حاجة 
ولو مسألوش النت موجود بيجيبوا اللى عاوزنيه 
المهم هنا بقى 
ان المواضيع دى هيتناقش فيها ناس واعية وناضجة 
يعنى لو حد عنده مشكلة فى السن ده 
ومش لاقى اجابة ليها 
هيعرف اجابة سليمة حتى لو جريئة شوية 
احنا متفقين انا النت موجود فبالتالى 
انا مش هعسر حد بالعكس هيبقى فى ناقشات مهمة وجادة 
افضل من ان الشخص ده يعرفها من اى حتة تانى 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> بالراحه بس يا عم
> انت ليه واخد الموضوع قفش كدة
> العواميد بتاعتك ترتيبها غلط


انا البابا والبابا لما يرتب محدش يرتب وراه
فى الجواز
لو ثبت وجودك يوم الدخله واتفاهمت مع مراتك واديتها فلوس وبقى فى صراحه مطلقه
انسى انت وصلت للمثاليه
نفذ اللى بقولك عليه
وادينى النتيجه منتظرك
تقولى انت بابا 
بس لو منفذتش يبقى انت مش بابا :smil15:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*بصى يارورو لما اجى هاكمل رغى جشطة
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا لارا يا حبيبتى انتى مكبرة الموضوع اوى
> انتى عارفة وكلنا عارفين ان دلوقتى الاولاد والبنات من سن صغير
> عارفين كل حاجة وبيسألوا فى كل حاجة
> ولو مسألوش النت موجود بيجيبوا اللى عاوزنيه
> ...



ده سر موافقتى على الموضوع +22 
ان الناس تلاقى اجوبة صحيحة تحت غطاء دينى سليم  بمصطلحات لا تخدش الحياء 
فاهمنى يابابااااااااا :smil15:


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *متقفين يافطوط ^_^
> طيب بص انا تقريبا والله اعلم هقوم كمان خمسة فاارغى بليل
> عشان اخويا شوية ويجبنى من شعرى عشان يقعد هو
> ^_^
> *​



مين فطوط ده ؟ ههههههههههه
ما علينا وانا منمتش من امبارح ونازل شغلى كمان شويه وهرجع انام وهصحى بالليل تكونى انتى دخلتى المنتدى ونكمل لو فى حاجه جديده عاوزه تسالى عليه انما اللى فات مات
متفقين ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*متفقين ^____________^**يافطوط هههههههه
بس هو انت كام سنة معلش ؟*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ده سر موافقتى على الموضوع +22
> ان الناس تلاقى اجوبة صحيحة تحت غطاء دينى سليم  بمصطلحات لا تخدش الحياء
> فاهمنى يابابااااااااا :smil15:




بابا مين ؟

عليا الطلاق انت البابا كده :love45:
انا فهمتك حول 
كان معك البابا الصغير :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بصى يارورو لما اجى هاكمل رغى جشطة
> *​


*جشطة بالعسل كمان *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

oesi no قال:





ده سر موافقتى على الموضوع +22 
ان الناس تلاقى اجوبة صحيحة تحت غطاء دينى سليم  بمصطلحات لا تخدش الحياء 
فاهمنى يابابااااااااا :smil15:

أنقر للتوسيع...


معاك جدا جدا جدا جدا ف ده وهو ده 
كان سبب موافقتي ​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2013)

سلام المسيح
الاخ مينا البطل والاخوة والاخوات المشاركين
تحيه طيبه
الاقتراح جميل وله فوائد كثيره على خلفية المواضيع التي قد تطرح فيه
بشكل عام دون الدخول بالتفاصيل
لكن لا ننسى لازلنا بمنتدى يحمل اسم الكنيسه
معروف بكثرة الزائرين بمئات ضعف الاعضاء فيه
فلنتخيل الفكره للزائر الذي سيقرأ هذه المواضيع والمشاركات وما الصوره التي سيكونها مع نفسه وينقلها للاخرين عن منتدى نحن اعضاءه
ارجو ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت
اللهم اني بلغت

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> سلام المسيح
> الاخ مينا البطل والاخوة والاخوات المشاركين
> تحيه طيبه
> الاقتراح جميل وله فوائد كثيره على خلفية المواضيع التي قد تطرح فيه
> ...




انا مالى بالزائر مواضيع المنتدى لمين ؟
للاعضاء يبقى الاهم الاعضاء
لو الزائر عجبه موضوع هيسجل عشانه
فانا كده بزود فرصة تسجيل الزوار انهم يبقو اعضاء فى منتدى الكنيسه
فانا كده بخلى اسرة منتدى الكنيسه اكبر !
متفق معايا او مختلف ؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا مالى بالزائر مواضيع المنتدى لمين ؟
> للاعضاء يبقى الاهم الاعضاء
> لو الزائر عجبه موضوع هيسجل عشانه
> فانا كده بزود فرصة تسجيل الزوار انهم يبقو اعضاء فى منتدى الكنيسه
> ...



انا مالى بالزائر مواضيع المنتدى لمين ؟
ازاي
نفس اللي يقول وانا مالي بالناس اعمل على كيفي
ممكن اخرج عريان بالشارع ... وممكن اشياء كثيره
وانا مالي بالناس
الموضوع يتعلق بسمعة المنتدى 
هذه هي الفكره
منتدى مسيحي اسمه الكنيسه وانظر ما يقال فيه ...!!!!
حتى هذا التوبيك
ستكون عليه اقاويل كثيره تنسف الغرض منه 
لسنا لوحدنا في المجتمع


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فعلاً الاقبال تاريخى انهرده يا فندم :new6:
> 
> بس رسم الدخول لمينا البابا بس
> 
> ...


انتى اللى وحشنى بجد يابشا
نعمل اية فى المنتدى اللى نعسان دة ومش مخليكى عارف اغلس
عاوزين نغير طقم الادارة والمشرفين ووالاعضاء عشان المنتدى يسخن من تانى هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب مينفعش اشتغل سكرتيرة للموضوع
> انظم الدخول والخروج والمواعيد وانضف التوبيك ان الزم
> وتدينى مرتب البلد حالها واقف اليومين دول ومفيش شغل هههههههه*


ياساتر لازقة فى كل حاجة  كدة هههه
لا مينفعش طبعا
الموضوع دة عاوز حد يفهم حسابات وانتى فى دى ميييح :a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ياساتر لازقة فى كل حاجة  كدة هههه
> لا مينفعش طبعا
> الموضوع دة عاوز حد يفهم حسابات وانتى فى دى ميييح :a63:


*هههههههههههه ايون لازقة اومال ايه دى فرصة هو حد لاقى شغل
لا انا بعرف احسب وبعدين دى مش عاوزة حسابات كتير 1+1 وخلصنا هههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انتى اللى وحشنى بجد يابشا
> نعمل اية فى المنتدى اللى نعسان دة ومش مخليكى عارف اغلس
> عاوزين نغير طقم الادارة والمشرفين ووالاعضاء عشان المنتدى يسخن من تانى هههههههه



المنتدى ابتدى يسخن بالفعل
انت بس ساعدنا !
انا رجعت مش كفايه ولا ايه ؟ :smil15:


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> انا مالى بالزائر مواضيع المنتدى لمين ؟
> ازاي
> نفس اللي يقول وانا مالي بالناس اعمل على كيفي
> ممكن اخرج عريان بالشارع ... وممكن اشياء كثيره
> ...




انت بتتكلم صح عشان المنتدى اسمه منتدى الكنيسه العربيه
لكن لو كان اسمه منتدى الكنيسه الفرنسيه
كلامك كان هيبقى غلط !


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

اسمحولى اقول حاجة , هى مجرد رأى بغض النظر الموضوع او القسم اتعمل او لا , ده شئ ميخصنيش 
بس مش ممكن نفضل اوصياء على الناس على طول , ونفضل نفكر ياترى هما هيفهمو اى حاجة بنقولها ازاى 
الموضوع عامل بالظبط زى واحد بيبص للوحة فى منتهى الابداع والرقى زى الموناليزا على انها مجرد صورة لواحدة ست جسمها باين وبتحرك فيه الشهوة والغرائز , ده مش بعيد يتهم دافشنى انه راسمها مخصوص علشان يفتن الناس 
كل واحد بيفهم الحاجة على حسب اللى جواه اصلا 
وانا بما انى بعرض الحاجة بضمير صافى وبطريقة محترمة , يبقا اللى فهم غلط مش مسئوليتى , مسئوليته هو , ومسئولية دماغة الغلط


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اسمحولى اقول حاجة , هى مجرد رأى بغض النظر الموضوع او القسم اتعمل او لا , ده شئ ميخصنيش
> بس مش ممكن نفضل اوصياء على الناس على طول , ونفضل نفكر ياترى هما هيفهمو اى حاجة بنقولها ازاى
> الموضوع عامل الظبط زى واحد بيبص للوحة فى منتهى الابداع والرقى زى الموناليزا على انها مجرد صورة لواحدة ست جسمها باين وبتحرك فيه الشهوة والغرائز , ده مش بعيد يتهم دافشنى انه راسمها مخصوص علشان يفتن الناس
> كل واحد بيفهم الحاجة على حسب اللى جواه اصلا
> وانا بما انى بعرض الحاجة بضمير صافى وبطريقة محترمة , يبقا اللى فهم غلط مش مسئوليتى , مسئوليته هو , ومسئولية دماغة الغلط


*متفقة مع كلامك جدااااااااااا يا روزا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

انا قريت ال 7 صفحات
يعني 67 تعليق 

ولقيت كلام وارأء وحاجات فظيعه
فعشان كدا انا هستني اما ماما تيجي من السوق
وبعدين اسألها اوافق ولا لاء:new6::new6:



يابطل انت لسه بتسأل طبعا موافقين و اتكل علي الله
خلينا ناخد فكرة لبكره :new6:​


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المنتدى ابتدى يسخن بالفعل
> انت بس ساعدنا !
> انا رجعت مش كفايه ولا ايه ؟ :smil15:


اة شايف ان الروح رجعت تانى
تقريبا من بعد خناقة عبود والدنيا صحت
اكيد كفاية ياباشا
وبرضة عشان نددى كل واحد حقة
رجوع روزى برضة خلى الدنيا صحت شوية
يعنى انت  وروزى وعبود اصحاب البوتجاز هنا ههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انت بتتكلم صح عشان المنتدى اسمه منتدى الكنيسه العربيه
> لكن لو كان اسمه منتدى الكنيسه الفرنسيه
> كلامك كان هيبقى غلط !



كلام جميل واشكر تفهمك للفكره

اما بالنسبه للكنيسه الفرنسيه فمن الممكن ان نفاتح ماي روك ونطلب تغيير اسم المنتدى

وبالمره نفاتح الدوله الفرسيه لمنح اعضاء المنتدى جميعا الجنسيه الفرنساويه دون استثناء 

مع العلم شخصيا لا احب فرنسا لان الشعب هناك يتكلمون اللغه الفرنساويه


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

مش فاهم


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا قريت ال 7 صفحات
> يعني 67 تعليق
> 
> ولقيت كلام وارأء وحاجات فظيعه
> ...




ههههههههههه مينفعش انا هنا بطل بس
انما روك الزعيم هو اللى لازم يوافق مقدرش اعمل اى حاجه غير لما يوافق الزعيم الاول ، انا اسف :shutup22:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا ببصى يارورو انتى بتقوالى اصل اية اللى هيفرق ماهو اللى عاوز يتفرج هيتفرج على النت طيب ياحبيبتى
يبقى هو اتفرج على النت
مش احنا اللى حاطنا قدامه المواضيع والكلام
قولنا له اتفضل ادى المواضيع عن الجنس على طبق من دهب
مش ينفع يارورو صدقينى
وهقوالكم حاجة
انا كنت فى منتدى زمان
والفكرة دى اتعملت فيه
وفعلا بقى كل 4 ايام كدة
حد ينزل موضوع
الاول كان المشرف بس اللى بيتكلم ومالراقب والكلام دا
يعنى مسموح ليهم هما اللى ينزلوا المواضيع
والاعضاء فى الاول قالوا حاضر
وبعد كدة لقينا اعضاء دخلت وبقت بتسال اسئلة
تبقى عاوز تتديها بالبوكس فى منخيرها ^_^
اسئلة زبالة وبطريقة زبالة
يعنى انا عندى احساس قوى جدا ان المواضيع دى فى الاخر هتقلب بفوضى
هتبدى كويس جدا واحترام والرد يبقى فى حدود الادب
وفى لحظة الحال هيتشقلب من بعض الاعضاء*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> كلام جميل واشكر تفهمك للفكره
> 
> اما بالنسبه للكنيسه الفرنسيه فمن الممكن ان نفاتح ماي روك ونطلب تغيير اسم المنتدى
> 
> ...




انا بقى بعشق هولندا وبنات هولندا :smil15:
[YOUTUBE]UBHWpLOQ6mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*واة يامينا انا فكرت كدة فى حكاية عواميد الجواز دى
على فكرة اول عمود مش الجنس
اول عمود هو التفاهم والمحبة الاول
يعنى ازاى اخلى الجنس العمود الاول ؟
لاطبعا التفاهم يبقى العمود الاول
انت ملغبط العواميد ياجدع ^_^
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا بقى بعشق هولندا وبنات هولندا :smil15:
> [YOUTUBE]UBHWpLOQ6mM[/YOUTUBE]





لالالالا كده اسمحلى 
هو في اجمل ولا اطيب ولا اجدع من بنات مصر ولا العراق ولا الشام 



:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالا كده اسمحلى
> هو في اجمل ولا اطيب ولا اجدع من بنات مصر ولا العراق ولا الشام
> 
> 
> ...




*ايوة كدة ياجابر خاطرنا :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> مش فاهم



اقرى الموضوع كله ، ولو مفهمتش
منتظر اعرف ايه اللى مفهتمهوش


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اولا ببصى يارورو انتى بتقوالى اصل اية اللى هيفرق ماهو اللى عاوز يتفرج هيتفرج على النت طيب ياحبيبتى
> يبقى هو اتفرج على النت
> مش احنا اللى حاطنا قدامه المواضيع والكلام
> قولنا له اتفضل ادى المواضيع عن الجنس على طبق من دهب
> ...


اممممم معتقدش دة هيحصل قوى بالطريقة دى
منتدى االكنيسة مختلف
المشرفين فية منحرفين قبل الاعضاء
فا مبروم على مبروم ميرولش
ولا اية يامينا ههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انا عن نفسي موافقة 
خصوصاً بعد موقف حصل فى الخدمة 
كنا قعدين بنحضر فى اجتماع الخدام و كان فى فكرة مقترحة ان احنا نعمل يوم للبنات فقط 
و هنتكلم معاهم ونسمع منهم المشاكل اللى مش هيقدروا يقولوها فى الاجتماع المشترك
وطبعا من ضمن الكلام هيتم مناقشة التحرش و منه هنتكلم بعد كده فى موضوعات متعلقة بالجنس وكده 
و أول ما ابتدينا نختار الموضوعات ردود الافعال بدأت تتغير من بعض الخدام 
يا جماعة هنتكلم فى موضوع كذا ... والرد " ازاااااااااااااااااااى نفتح موضوع زى ده فى حاجة تبع الكنيسة"
طيب نتكلم عن كذا ... " انتوا عايزين تفتحوا عينيهم ( للعلم احنا خدمة شباب و شابات ) 
و شوية ردود كده من النوعية دى 
و للعلم برضو مش احنا بس اللى كنا هنتكلم معاهم 
كان هييجي دكتورة أمراض نساء و توليد و حد أخصائي نفسي و ناس تانى بتوع حملات توعية عن التحرش و الكلام د كله 
و بصراحة استغربت كلمة وليه تكون الكنيسة هى اللى تعرفهم الكلام ده ولما رديت ان النت دلوقتى موجود عند كل الناس و الوضع مش زى الاول ومفيش أسهل من ان اى حد يروح جوجل ويكتب اى كلمة سمعها و الحاج جوجل مايتوصاش 
الرد كان يبقى هما مسئولين عن نفسهم و هما اللى دوروا ع الكلام ده 
و بصراحة انا ضد الاسلوب ده 
كل حاجة متاح الكلام فيها طالما بإحترام و بدون عبارات صريحة أو سخيفة تجرح أى حد 
و سورى انا رغاية انا عارفة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *واة يامينا انا فكرت كدة فى حكاية عواميد الجواز دى
> على فكرة اول عمود مش الجنس
> اول عمود هو التفاهم والمحبة الاول
> يعنى ازاى اخلى الجنس العمود الاول ؟
> ...



لأا خالص ع فكره
بس لو كنت بتقرى الموضوع كويس
كنتى لقيت جورج سئل نفس السوال وانا جاوبت ارجعى ورا من 3 الى 4 صفحات هتلاقى الاجابه وهتلاقى فى الاجابه كلمة انا البابا :smil15:


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالا كده اسمحلى
> هو في اجمل ولا اطيب ولا اجدع من بنات مصر ولا العراق ولا الشام
> 
> 
> ...




عندك حق عشان هما حته مننا ، عشان كده وانا مسافر بره مصر هاخد حته منى معايا بس خدا بالك حته واحده بس :fun_lol:


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

يعني قسم نناقش فيه المواضيع الي +18 بطريقة محترمة

لكن هيبقي+ 22

صح !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لأا خالص ع فكره
> بس لو كنت بتقرى الموضوع كويس
> كنتى لقيت جورج سئل نفس السوال وانا جاوبت ارجعى ورا من 3 الى 4 صفحات هتلاقى الاجابه وهتلاقى فى الاجابه كلمة انا البابا :smil15:



*وانا ماما:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انت اكتر واحد منحرف فينا ياجرجس :new6: :new6::new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> يعني قسم نناقش فيه المواضيع الي +18 بطريقة محترمة
> 
> لكن هيبقي+ 22
> 
> صح !!


  لا مش صح بس 
كده انت البابا وانا بابا صغير :smil15:


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انت اكتر واحد منحرف فينا ياجرجس :new6: :new6::new6:*​


ميرسى على ثقتك فيا  ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*:new6:
العفو
ربنا يخلينى ليك وابهرك كمان بثقتى :new6:*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عندك حق عشان هما حته مننا ، عشان كده وانا مسافر بره مصر هاخد حته منى معايا بس خدا بالك حته واحده بس :fun_lol:



حته واحده بس تقصد ايه 
وليه التغيير 
قبل شويه كنت بتعشق بنات هولندا ...؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

يييييييه

طب ممكن تحترموا غبائي و تفهموني

^____^


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اولا ببصى يارورو انتى بتقوالى اصل اية اللى هيفرق ماهو اللى عاوز يتفرج هيتفرج على النت طيب ياحبيبتى
> يبقى هو اتفرج على النت
> مش احنا اللى حاطنا قدامه المواضيع والكلام
> قولنا له اتفضل ادى المواضيع عن الجنس على طبق من دهب
> ...



*يا لارا يا حبيبتى بصى بصيتى طيب 
اولا المنتدى هنا كل الناس اللى فى على درجة كبيرة من الاحترام 
يعنى هيختلف طريقة طرح الموضوع 
ثانيا الاعضاء اللى هتناقش الموضوع مثلا على قدر كبير من الادب والذكاء والعلم 
يعنى مش هنقعد على مصطبة بلدى نرغى فيها ونقول كلام قبيح 
وعلى فكرة دلوقتى فى الاجتماعات بتاعت الكنيسة الخاصة بثانوى 
بقوا بيتكلموا البنات وتسأل فى اللى هى عاوزاه 
طالما طريقة السؤال بأدب يبقى ايه المانع اللى عاوز يعرف حاجة يعرفها 
يارب تكون وصلتلك الفكرة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انا فاهمة صدقينى يارورو
بس مش عارفة مش مطمنة
ماشى انا هدوس معاكم فى الموضوع دا
بس افتكروا انى قولتلكم بلاش ^_^*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا فاهمة صدقينى يارورو
> بس مش عارفة مش مطمنة
> ماشى انا هدوس معاكم فى الموضوع دا
> بس افتكروا انى قولتلكم بلاش ^_^*​


*لا اطمنى وحطى فى بطنك بطيخة صيفى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*حاضر انتى مادام حطيتى منخيرك فى الموضوع
يبقى مش هيعمر ^_^
باركيلى بقى بقيت 6 الالف مشاركة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حاضر انتى مادام حطيتى منخيرك فى الموضوع
> يبقى مش هيعمر ^_^
> باركيلى بقى بقيت 6 الالف مشاركة*​


*مالك ومال مراخيرى يابت هههههههه 
وبعدين الموضوع فوق 22 انتى مكانك مش هنا يلا يا ماما العبى بعيد عن هنا :smil15:
مبرووووووك ياختى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اصلا انا فوق التلاتين
دا اية الناس دى ؟
^_^
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اة شايف ان الروح رجعت تانى
> تقريبا من بعد خناقة عبود والدنيا صحت
> اكيد كفاية ياباشا
> وبرضة عشان نددى كل واحد حقة
> ...



روزى ديه اللى هى انا ؟؟؟؟ انا بوتاجاز ياجرجس ,حرام عليك :new6::new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (18 سبتمبر 2013)

لسه فصيلة دم يسوع متنقلتش هنا
بدليل محدش حب يساعد 
ويبعت الموضوع لروك
او روك نفضلنا كلنا :new6:


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> لسه فصيلة دم يسوع متنقلتش هنا
> بدليل محدش حب يساعد
> ويبعت الموضوع لروك
> او روك نفضلنا كلنا :new6:


تعال يا عم مينا نشغل الموضوع فى الزيطة  كدة
البلد كلها ماشية زيطة هتقف علينا احنا يعنى هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> روزى ديه اللى هى انا ؟؟؟؟ انا بوتاجاز ياجرجس ,حرام عليك :new6::new6:


*اكيد طبعا هههههههه
من الحجم الكبير 
* 



​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> *اكيد طبعا هههههههه
> من الحجم الكبير
> *
> 
> ...



حررررررررررررام عليك هو انا عملت حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع وصل لفين ؟ لا شوفناه اترفض ولا اتقبل


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2015)

اقتراح من 2013 لم يتم البت فيه


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

ههههه دى كانت احلام الفتى الطائر ولا ايه


----------

